# Can you help ID this car?



## invisible (Aug 20, 2012)

While exploring a vast area south of Riding Mountain National Park on a tip, my buddy and I stumbled upon an abandoned-looking barn that was fenced off. As luck would have it, the owner of the property was farming across the road and gave us the green light to enter and  in his own words  shoot as much as we wanted. Ninety minutes later, exploring the property, I found this car gathering rust and thought it looked cool, illuminated by the light filtering through the trees.


Does anybody know the year, brand and model? There was no info or logos anywhere on the car, other than the words "deluxe" on the side and "automatic" on the back.  


Thanks for your help!


----------



## MLeeK (Aug 20, 2012)

Can you give me a close up crop of that grille?


----------



## MLeeK (Aug 20, 2012)

Honda or Toyota. I think it's roughly a 75 honda civic or Toyota Corolla


----------



## invisible (Aug 20, 2012)

MLeeK said:


> Can you give me a close up crop of that grille?


Here are a close-up of the grille and also a shot from the back.



I also thought it was a Corolla from the 70's, but I'm clueless...


----------



## MLeeK (Aug 20, 2012)

I am pretty sure it's a corolla after seeing the back. Probably about a 77?


----------



## snowbear (Aug 20, 2012)

If you can get the VIN off of the dash, you can try to decoded at Decode This - Free VIN Decoder.


----------



## invisible (Aug 20, 2012)

MLeeK said:


> I am pretty sure it's a corolla after seeing the back. Probably about a 77?


Could be... Let's see if others can chime im... Thanks!



snowbear said:


> If you can get the VIN off of the dash, you can try to decoded at Decode This - Free VIN Decoder.


I won't ever get another chance to get close to this car, unfortunately


----------



## Denon (Aug 21, 2012)

I belive it's a Corolla E30(which they made from 74 - 81), The Corolla was also made as a "Deluxe"-model so thats support my thesis.


----------



## invisible (Aug 21, 2012)

Denon said:


> I belive it's a Corolla E30(which they made from 74 - 81), The Corolla was also made as a "Deluxe"-model so thats support my thesis.


I can't find an exact match on Google, but I think you might be onto something...


----------



## SCraig (Aug 21, 2012)

Yeah, I'm virtually certain it's a Corolla from that era as well.  I'm not sure of the year, but that back end was pretty distinctive in it's day.


----------



## Frequency (Aug 21, 2012)

I can't help you... but i can't help appreciating the quality of that image... the first one !!! wonderful !!!


----------



## MLeeK (Aug 21, 2012)

Ok... The prize for the GIRL ID'ing the car first would be? LOL!


----------



## SCraig (Aug 21, 2012)

MLeeK said:


> Ok... The prize for the GIRL ID'ing the car first would be? LOL!



You get to keep the car


----------



## Bynx (Aug 21, 2012)

If thats '76 plates on the car then its probably the year it was left in the field. So the car has to be between 7 and 10 years older I would guess which makes it 1966-1969.


----------



## invisible (Aug 21, 2012)

MLeeK said:


> Ok... The prize for the GIRL ID'ing the car first would be? LOL!


As soon as the girl identifies the car, we can discuss it 



Bynx said:


> If thats '76 plates on the car then its probably the year it was left in the field. So the car has to be between 7 and 10 years older I would guess which makes it 1966-1969.


Good point. (Although it could very well be an early-seventies car.)

Thanks all. This has been an elusive one to ID. Not losing hope, though...


----------



## charlie76 (Aug 21, 2012)

No no no....old ford pinto


----------



## snowbear (Aug 21, 2012)

charlie76 said:


> No no no....old ford pinto


Can't be - it hasn't burned or exploded.


----------



## MLeeK (Aug 21, 2012)

invisible said:


> MLeeK said:
> 
> 
> > Ok... The prize for the GIRL ID'ing the car first would be? LOL!
> ...


Match up the grilles and the rear end. It is a Toyota corolla.


----------



## MLeeK (Aug 21, 2012)

Rear end of a 1975 Toyota Corolla http://static.cargurus.com/images/site/2007/03/06/02/12/1975_toyota_corolla-pic-44347.jpeg
Front end 1976 Toyota Corolla http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2432/3551925116_d048d5bf5d.jpg


----------



## manaheim (Aug 21, 2012)

SCraig said:


> MLeeK said:
> 
> 
> > Ok... The prize for the GIRL ID'ing the car first would be? LOL!
> ...



...if you can drive it home.


----------



## manaheim (Aug 21, 2012)

It's funny ... I thought it was a Toyota Corona... and yes, there was such a car.  My mom had one.  Very similar.

http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_TsdjySqKQ...979+Toyota+Corona+Liftback+Luxury+Edition.jpg


----------



## Ballistics (Aug 21, 2012)

MLeeK said:


> invisible said:
> 
> 
> > MLeeK said:
> ...



I don't think that it's a corolla, at least not the images you shared. The car in the OP has some weird scoop on the side panel that the corolla doesn't have. 

Edit: On second thought it looks like both panels are just coming off. I don't know.


----------



## premo (Aug 21, 2012)

Yuup.. I'm with MLeek.


----------



## MLeeK (Aug 21, 2012)

Ballistics said:


> MLeeK said:
> 
> 
> > invisible said:
> ...


 The quarter panel on the OP's car is smashed and the hood is popped.


----------



## sovietdoc (Aug 22, 2012)

Old cars are old.


----------



## Bynx (Aug 22, 2012)

If the car is a 75 or 76 then the plates must be '86. Its hard for me to make it out. So that means the car was 10 or 11 years old when it was finally left to rot. About right.


----------



## Ballistics (Aug 22, 2012)

Those are 76 plates.


----------



## Bynx (Aug 22, 2012)

Ok so if they are 76 plates that means the car has to be from the mid to late 60s (at the very least). If you just drive a car into the ground it will last at least 6 or 7 years.


----------



## MLeeK (Aug 22, 2012)

Ballistics said:


> Those are 76 plates.



How are you telling what year plates they are?


----------



## Bynx (Aug 22, 2012)

The car is in Manitoba. The year the plate was issued is 1976 by the 76 in top right corner. OH, that could mean thats the year it was made if it was put on a new car. Back to square one for me. It used to be each year you get new plates, but that changed so you just got a sticker.

Here is a shot I found which is identified as a 1976 Toyota Corolla DX. It looks exactly as the wreck.








I doubt if anyone has bothered to remove the VIN number so if you can get it then check it here.....
Vehicle History Report - VIN Numbers and VIN Search - Car Detective


----------



## invisible (Aug 22, 2012)

The mystery has just been solved. It's a 1976 Toyota Corolla: '76 corolla grill.. | Flickr - Photo Sharing! 

Thanks all for helping out! (MLeek, you win!)


----------



## Nazareth (Aug 23, 2012)

I think it's not a Toyota Corolla since a Corolla 76 is like this


----------

